# sr24de



## evan717 (Jul 21, 2003)

has anyone heard anything about the sr24de kit sold by jwt? i really wanna do this but i need to know the price and some input on this project. gonna try and call jwt tomorrow to find out but any input would be great.

also looking for an se-r in jersey or tri state area

evan


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so...im going out on a limb here and *assuming* you doin't even have an SR powered car yet?

i dont think 2.4L is possible with this engine. from what i heard it could be bored out to a 2.2



> Apex'i sr20de(t) stroker kits - includes crank, rods and pistons. for serious power. new bore of 87mm, new stroke of 91mm. makes for 2164cc displacment. stroker kit reccomended for the high-rollers that want 600hp or more or just want to brag about having a sr22det. We reccomend cylinder sleeves also with this stroker kit.
> $7500


^^that's pretty damn expensive. why on earth would you want to spend $ on that as your *if my assumption is right* first mod?
a jgy t28 turbo kit for less than $4K could net you up to 340HP...or so i read.

good luck, on whatever you're doing.


----------



## evan717 (Jul 21, 2003)

*link*

i did have a worked 95 200sx se-r and in the works of gettin another one but heres the link...

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/customer_part_detail.asp?PartID=380


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

:jawdrop:


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Can you say *DAYUM* ! It's on now. Every B14 owner in here is gonna want one. So who's gonna be the first?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Ugh... fugh.... I WANT MY SR20 BACK!!!!

Damn, that's *sniff* beautiful...


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

now i want to see the 2.4 liter kit for a VE! that would be 220 hp with no other mods...but then again i dont have a VE motor.

how much does that 2.4 kid run for? i dont like that 7000 dollars idea too much.


----------



## evan717 (Jul 21, 2003)

*i know my sr's*

so anyone heard the gains for this or what?...or price even...i just got a nice 200sx se-r bout to fix it up and look into power options heavyduty


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

evan717 said:


> so anyone heard the gains for this or what?...or price even...i just got a nice 200sx se-r bout to fix it up and look into power options heavyduty


I am going to be testing the first kit.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> I am going to be testing the first kit.


sounds very interesting. when will you expect to post some dyno results?.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I am going to be testing the first kit.


I'll be waiting to hear the results of this one.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

:jawdrop: wow i can't wait to see someone with that....


----------



## evan717 (Jul 21, 2003)

just bought another 95 SE-R....many decisions to make

bump


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

holy shiet..i thought the 2.2L was bad ass..cant wait for mike to try it out and post results..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That thing is going to be a monster


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

speechless :cheers:


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

This is one we are all gonna have to see.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

imagine putting this in a SR20DET..high horsepower lightweightness of SR, tourque of KA..i can see it now..


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Tavel said:


> now i want to see the 2.4 liter kit for a VE! that would be 220 hp with no other mods...but then again i dont have a VE motor.
> 
> how much does that 2.4 kid run for? i dont like that 7000 dollars idea too much.


If that 2.4L VE kit ever came out and only netted 220whp *it wouldnt sell*! 220whp can be had with bolt ons and cams...if they ever come out


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Johnny-wonk said:


> If that 2.4L VE kit ever came out and only netted 220whp *it wouldnt sell*! 220whp can be had with bolt ons and cams...if they ever come out


220 whp CANNOT be had with bolt on's and cams. The record for bolt on power with cams is 170 whp.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Im talking about if JWT ever comes out with some cams...

and 220WHP out of a VE for $4k plus the price of regular boltons I think everyone and there MOther would pass! Unless they were a Hardcore Track racer (Not Drag racing, twisty tracks)


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Johnny-wonk said:


> Im talking about if JWT ever comes out with some cams...
> 
> and 220WHP out of a VE for $4k plus the price of regular boltons I think everyone and there MOther would pass! Unless they were a Hardcore Track racer (Not Drag racing, twisty tracks)



jim wolf does have cams.......

if what your saying is true (4k for 220 whp) it seems like a good turbo setup would be superior to this setup, but im sure there has to be some advantages so i would like to hear them


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Johnny-wonk said:


> Im talking about if JWT ever comes out with some cams...
> 
> and 220WHP out of a VE for $4k plus the price of regular boltons I think everyone and there MOther would pass! Unless they were a Hardcore Track racer (Not Drag racing, twisty tracks)


Its not proven, only conjectured that a VE can make 220 whp with bolt on's. No one has made that much with a bolt on VE yet.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=92372

I would consider this close enough...not really JUST bolt ons. But he got that with 2.0L's of VE goodness


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nice..


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

can u boost a sr2de4 as much as u could boost a sr20de ? wouldnt the cylinder walls be to thin for that much booste even if they have nice sleeves ?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Johnny-wonk said:


> http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=92372
> 
> I would consider this close enough...not really JUST bolt ons. But he got that with 2.0L's of VE goodness


I was gonna post that link also. Good thing I read far enough down the thread. I'm also waiting patiently for the cams before I get into further building of the motor. Maybe by then, I'll have enough $$$ to do so. Plus sourcing some SR20VE N1 parts will also take a little while. In due time.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yet, has anyone the balls to actually test the kit, then turn the boost on and crank it up just a few extra clicks?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Why would you get a 2.4L VE kit just to boost it? You might as well go with a DET if you want boost...unless you just wanted to be different...


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> imagine putting this in a SR20DET..high horsepower lightweightness of SR, tourque of KA..i can see it now..


Exactly my thoughts... I am very interested in seeing how this kit tests out...


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

So, has anyone done this yet?


----------

